
Facebook fined for data breaches in Cambridge Analytica scandal - luxpir
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/11/facebook-fined-for-data-breaches-in-cambridge-analytica-scandal
======
esturk
The amount is only 500,000 pounds because the data protection act was written
in 1998.

~~~
flooq
Yes, if it happened today it'd be covered by the Data Protection Act 2018,
which is the UK implementation of GDPR. The limit has increased to £17 million
or 4% of annual global turnover (whichever is higher).

